# large steel shot bulk order?



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

Me and a few buddies are wanting to put together an order of shells for the upcoming season. We are looking at ordering 30 cases of 3 1/2 goose loads. Just wandering if any of you guys order in bulk like that or if anyone knows where a good place to order from would be.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

Exactly how many buddies do you have? 30 cases is alot of ammo?


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Roger's Sporting Goods has the best case prices I've found............


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree, Rodgers is the place and they have free shipping on cases...... But..... that's a bunch of shells :rollin:


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you talking you want a discount on bulk?? I know that some of the dealers around here would give you a sweet bulk price for ordering that kind of quantity. They give us like 20-45 dollars off per case depending of what shells they are when we order our 10 case order each year.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

There will be a total of four or five of us ordering. I realize that sounds like a lot of ammo to a lot of people but after a two week trip to canada, and hunting 75% of the days out of the
season its pretty easy to go through that many shells. I am looking for a place to get a good deal with an order that 
size I would think someone out there would be able to get us a good deal. Any help is 
appreciated. Thanks for the replies


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

that's over 1750 shells apiece! if you get a bird every 3 shots that's almost 600 birds. what the hell do you do with all the birds?????

i would try rogers also


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think 1 bird for 3 shots would be a pretty high average.

Shell Burning. :sniper:


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I didn't say I was a gold metal award winning shooter and would hit a bird with every shell haha. Most of us shoot the same load from mallards to giant canadas so that does include duck hunting (they are a little harder to hit than a goose sometimes  at least for me) and if you make jerky out of all your birds its pretty easy to get rid of, but yes I do end up with quite a few birds every year I would tell you how many but apparently someone will put the numbers together and tell everyone how poor of a shot I am, maybe I could take some lessons sometime :beer:


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

I like to shoot the 3.5" shells too for all ,after the early season ducks. I guess I like the extra pounding on my shoulder!!! I guess I dont shoot near that many shells, but I dont get to hunt that percent of days during season, so Im jealous!!!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

we've done some pretty large orders of steel shot over the years, upwards of 50 cases at a time when my grandpa was running a gunshop. the distributors have some pretty nice mulitpliers when you order over 10 cases of a given load. not sure what the rip is anymore though with the increase in ammo prices. call around to various outlets and see what they can do for you. it would help for getting quicker quotes if you have the manufacturer's number for a particular load, example: "PW142BB" for federal hhv 3" 1 1/4 oz BB.
its a lot faster to look up in the catalogs that way.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

the professor said:


> example: "PW142BB" for federal hhv 3" 1 1/4 oz BB.


Aweeee, the Drake Killer load! Nice.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > example: "PW142BB" for federal hhv 3" 1 1/4 oz BB.
> ...


Darn skippy! Only load I've shot for 4 years now.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but anybody have experience with Federals Snow Goose loads, specifically 3"1 1/8 oz #2's, 1675 fps. I know speed kills guess I'm just a little worried about blown patterns, Will be shooting out of a Brilley IM choke tube

Thanks for any assisstance.

Wild rice


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.blackcloudammo.com/products_ ... hokes.aspx


----------

